

Project Bubble: possible basecamp alternative? Please review. - stulogy
http://projectbubble.com

======
patio11
Features don't sell software. Benefits sell software. If you have two minutes
of my undivided attention, why are you telling me about dragging and dropping
when you could be telling me much better my life is going to be if I use your
software.

~~~
stulogy
Yep - you are totally right. I will probably rework the video to talk about
how the software can really save your time and hassle.

~~~
joubert
I read somewhere once that you need to sell people: sex, or making money, or
saving money. I.e. You have to touch their hearts or their pocket.

~~~
stulogy
Hah. Well Project Bubble can't give the first thing (I don't think!) but it
can do the other two. I'll make it clearer.

------
folletto
The video doesn't start - I know it could be a line problem, but it should me
blazingly fast everywhere, since that's what you're using to sell your
product. And once started, it's tiny!

Also, excluding the video there aren't any screenshot around, and the "Tour"
is just a list with tiny thumbnails.

Excluding those things, however, I think that everything else is well done: it
clearly states the price (maybe, add a high-level offer with an high price
tag) and explains pretty well some advantages. Also, the try button is
everywhere so it's ok. :)

Why don't you offer a basic free-forever account with like: 1 user, 1 project,
1 invoice/month, etc. Something like this. I think it would be perceived
really better than a 30-days test (that will still exists!).

~~~
stulogy
hey good feedback thanks.

\- I'll look in to the speed issue. \- the screenshots, i'll maybe make those
lightboxes \- I'm not sure what you mean by high-level offer? \- the free
forever is basically freemium and i'm trying to get away from that, but i'll
consider it. I wondered about making a 7 day trial but like you say making the
'after 7 days you get put on your free account', or something like that.

~~~
folletto
High-level: I mean something with a steep price tag, with maybe high margins
for you. Something like "1000 users, 24/7 assistance" with a really high
price. Or something less. However, I think that you should be able to offer
also something "high end". Think about restaurant menu design: the highest
priced item isn't almost ever bought, but it raises the bar for everyone else.
It's a matter of perception. Of course, you must be able to satisfy that high-
end request, so if you can't do 24/7 assistance I don't mean you should still
add it. :)

Freemium: I agree on your positions. Just maybe think of a small, really small
solution that could be free forever. This one is also a matter of perceptions.
If you hurry me with 30 days of testing, I think twice before subscribing,
since I need to do that at a time when I'm going to have 30 days of test time.
Otherwise, I'll just subscribe and I'll test it when I can. Some days of full
trial and then put on free is a good solution imho.

------
freddier
The video shouldn't be on a lightbox. Never. OK, don't put it as SWF player
from the beginning, but once I click that play button, I expect to see the
video playing RIGHT THERE where it is, ASAP. I would never imagine to see a
sudden lightbox appears in the middle of the page after a click.

I don't see the point in that UX decision, I'd really like to know why.

~~~
stulogy
Hiya, Well the video needs to enlarge so that's the only reason why really -
so people can see the video more clearly. However the call to action has grown
quite a lot in recent updates to the home page so it could be part of the home
page now as it turns out. Be keen to get other people's opinion on this.

------
random42
Couple of things.

1\. Readability - I find light fontcolor on light background color difficult
to read.

2\. I was trying to look for pricing information. Even after 3 clicks or so, I
was not able to find it. (It may be there on the website, just saying that It
is not readily accessible.. or I might have missed to notice it :)).

~~~
cx01
It also took me some time to find the prices. They're on the lower right
corner of the frontpage.

------
petervandijck
OK this will be a little harsh, just a few points about the homepage.

1\. Design and text are not very good. Both should be improved a lot. For
example, this is just an awkward sentence: "We're so sure you'll find Project
Bubble the easiest online project management software."

2\. Yes, you need plans for more users, or you are excluding exactly the types
of companies that may use you.

3\. The music in the video is distracting.

Plus all the other comments here. Hope that helps a little. Good luck!

~~~
stulogy
Nope, it's not harsh. I take every comment on board. I've rewritten the
sentence on home page. What do you mean we need plans for more users, we have
3 plans, one of which is unlimited users?

------
ErrantX
The demo is great in that you are dropped into it quickly and given a pointer
on how to start (add a project). It would be cool to see this expanded - so
that after a demo project is created it steps you through some other aspects
of the system (adding tasks etc.) and shows off the features.

------
stulogy
I recently had your feedback on my Invoicing app, well this one is for Project
Management. I'd love your thoughts - particularly on the home page. Does it
explain the product well enough and is it catch enough to make you want to
sign up? We've got nearly 6000 users so far.

~~~
mattroid
How many paying customers do you have?

------
keyle
It's great but I wouldn't sign up - at least right away - because the homepage
doesn't really says what it does best and why it's a better product.

Maybe I just don't desperately need yet another online project management
tool... Sell it better!

~~~
stulogy
If you're happy with your current PM software I guess then no sales pitch in
the world could convince you to move over to our software. However, for those
that are hungry for a "simple online project management app" - this will be
music to their ears hopefully. But I take your points on board.

Any marketing advice for how to word my text on the home page would be
appreciated.

------
maushu
The blue background color. Maybe it's because I'm just tired but I could hear
my eyes screaming while reading the text. Perhaps some sort of eye-friendly
background in the middle below the text?

------
resdirector
When I created a project, it took me back to the dashboard, telling me "No
account activity". Perhaps it should either say "New project created: [project
name]" or take me to the projects tab.

~~~
stulogy
Hiya, It shouldn't do that it should redirect to the Projects tab when you add
a Project. I've tested this and it works for me, so I'm trying to work out how
you've done it. What page were you on before, and what had you done prior to
clicking the add project button? Thanks.

~~~
resdirector
Here's a video of it:

[http://www.folderboy.com/public?sid=1274782273670&tn=fal...](http://www.folderboy.com/public?sid=1274782273670&tn=false&file=project-
bubble.wmv)

Using Chrome on a Vista machine.

------
antidaily
_will save you time, and money!_

unnecessary comma??

------
AmberShah
Holy cow. I could look at the page for only 30 seconds before the blue started
burning my eyes. Tone it down.

